# Popo 400 clutch kit?



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a sportsman 400 with 27 inch mudlites.It's very slow at takeoff and it feels like it has a hard time turning them in the mud but i can't tell. Should i get a clutch kit or springs? And if so what kind and maybe a link?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it would help. Id check with EPI or QSC.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Which one a kit or just springs?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had a 05 400 with 25-10-12 Mudbugs and I put in the healclicker kit . It helped a lot and made it way easier to turn in the thick mud.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

With those tires and clutch kit does it have a hard time taking off?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope I could wheelie in low gear!!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

On flat land?


----------

